# 18" Enkei Tuning Raijin - Black Painted



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

So I just got the Enkei Tuning Raijin black painted rims (from TireRack.com - search 2005 BMW 330 coupe) in 18x8. I have Hankook Ventus V12 evo K110 rubber (245/40).

This combo impressed me right away. When the UPS guy handed them to me, I was shocked at how light they were. TireRack says 20 lbs. I have a 2005 M6 Phantom Black and they just look sick. Accompanied with the Pedders Street 2, my car handles completely different. So much grip...I love it.

Next go around, I might be ballsy enough to put 255/35 on. It seems like I have plenty of room with my alignment, both front and rear.

Pics will be posted tomorrow!


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Looked those up and they are bad. Next time i have an extra grand to spend i am prob gonna get the blacks.:cheers


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't like enkei much but these are probably their best looking rims. is this the 18x8 +40 offset?


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

42mm offset. Pics don't do them justice. They look great on the car.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good


----------

